# M Slice Cubes



## somberabyss (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. What are the characteristics of a speedcube that enable good m-slice turning? Are there any particular cubes that excel in this area? Thank you!


----------



## SpeedSolve (Oct 20, 2012)

I can't really say anything about the mechanisms of cubes and all that jazz, but I can say that the Lubix Fusion has a pretty wicked M slice.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 20, 2012)

Out of anything I've ever owned, the Lingyun v2 has the best M slices. Fastest H and Z perms I can do by far.
I've owned the whole Dayan line...+ more


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 20, 2012)

Guhongs have that nice resistance that allows lots of control


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 20, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Guhongs have that nice resistance that allows lots of control



I love my Guhong and it has excellent M slices


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 20, 2012)

Dayan cubes have excellent M-Slices, as well as some other competitors(Witlong, Wityou, Alpha-V).

If you're looking for a cube with good M-slices, try and lube/mod the cube to have better Ms. The 48-point edge mod is great if you want to increase the smoothness of the slices.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 20, 2012)

I'mma just say that the zhanchi silk is one of my favorite cubes and it's cooh.


----------



## Endgame (Oct 20, 2012)

if you use roux and you are not colour neutral, you can try to loosen the sides where you build your FB and SB for easier M slices


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 20, 2012)

imma let you all finish, but Zhanchi Silk has the best m slices of all time, all time!


----------



## Endgame (Oct 20, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> imma let you all finish, but Zhanchi Silk has the best m slices of all time, all time!



HAI GUISE ZHANCHI SILK IS THE BEST AND I HAVE MY FINGERS IN MY EARS SHOUTING LALALALALALLALALALALA


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, this is ridiculously expensive, but Oskar's HandiCube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmB2kfbpfIY is made for slice turns.
It can be bought here http://www.shapeways.com/model/584079/handicube.html


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 20, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Well, this is ridiculously expensive, but Oskar's HandiCube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmB2kfbpfIY is made for slice turns.
> It can be bought here http://www.shapeways.com/model/584079/handicube.html



I almost want to laugh, but at the same time it is a good idea, if it was executed properly


----------



## Endgame (Oct 20, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> I almost want to laugh, but at the same time it is a good idea, if it was executed properly



but here's the problem
it was executed propely


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't think any 3D printed puzzles can really be considered acceptable for speedcubing.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 20, 2012)

Endgame said:


> but here's the problem
> it was executed propely



Maybe I didn't use the right word. I ment that the cube would actually be good for speedcubing. From the video it seems that the cube would be too slow for speedcubing, or be able to cut corners. In my mind that if it was executed properly it would use a wittwo mech with dayan pieces.


----------



## Endgame (Oct 20, 2012)

ducttapecuber said:


> In my mind that if it was executed properly it would use a wittwo mech with dayan pieces.



inb4 verdes patented your idea


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 24, 2012)

LingYun V2 has the best I've tried. The next best I've tried is Chris Olsons 3x3 (Not sure what kind of cube though...).


----------



## Hunter (Oct 24, 2012)

42 or 50mm Zhanchi


----------

